# كيف تجعلين زوجك متيما بكى



## twety (11 أبريل 2011)

*كيف تجعلى زوجك متيم بك حتى النخاع .؟؟


-إجعلي من صوتك رقيقا بأنوثته التي وهبها الله فيكي.

-إحترمي رأيه. 

-لا تكسري كلامه وخصوصا أمام أهله وأهلك.

-نوعي بعطورك 

-حاولي أن تنظمي يومك بحيث عند دخوله للمنزل لا يكون الأطفال متواجدين بل إستقبليه أنت بشكل مميز.

-عندما يكون ميعاد بالخروج معا جهزي نفسك قبل ساعة من موعد الخروج فالرجل لا يحب الإنتظار بذلك .. 

-لا تمسكي الهاتف بوجوده وتنشغلي عنه بذلك. 

-لا تشعريه بأنك مغرورة.

-لا تشعريه بأنه ليس رجلا أو أنه لا يصرف على البيت.

-لا تنقصي وتقللي من شأنه أمام الناس وأمام نفسك.

-لا تكذبي كوني صادقة دائما معه.

-أشكريه إذا أحضر لك شيئا فالرجل يحب التقدير على أبسط الأمور.

-إعرفي الأكلات التي يحبها وأتقنيها.

-أشعريه أنه رجل حياتك وفارس أحلامك لا تشعرينه بأنك رضيت به لأنه المتوفر !!

-كوني نعم الزوجة المخلصة الوفية لزوجها.

-لا تعبثي بجواله ولا تشعيرنه بعدم الثقة

-أظهري بعض الغيرة علىه ولكن بالشكل المعقول والمطلوب

-إبحثي عن ميوله التي يحبها بالقراءة وإقرئي بها وناقشيه 

-إشتري له هدية بالمناسبات وإعرفي كيف تقدمينها بشكل مميز فالطريقة تهمه 

-لا تتجادلي معه وترفعي صوتك عليه 

-لا تكوني زعولة 

- كوني مرحة فالرجل يحب المرح بالمرأة 

-ناقشيه بطموحاته وأحلامه وسانديه وإدعي له 

-خططي لأهداف واضحة لسعادتكما ودعيه يعلم بهذه الخطط وناقشيه فيها.

-لا تتحدثي عن صديقاتك أمامه.

-كوني امرأة ناجحة بحياتك مؤثرة بمجتمعك فالرجل يحب المرأة الناجحة والطموحة.

-إحرصي على أن يكون لديك ذكاء 


وقولولى النتيجه بقى يا جماعه :wub:
*


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (11 أبريل 2011)

*يا واااااااااااااااد انت هههههههههه
بس فى حاجات فكرينى اقولك تأكدى عليها ههههههههه
انا لسة بدرى عشان اقولك النتيجة 
موضوع جميل ياحبوبتى
ربنا يفرح قلبك 
*​


----------



## bob (11 أبريل 2011)

*موضوع رائع بجد 
انا راي هو ده الكلام اللي ياكل عيش 
شكرا تويتي*


----------



## جيلان (11 أبريل 2011)

انتى اقرب واحدة هتجرب قوليلنا ولو نفعت احنا وراكى على طوووووول هههههههههه


----------



## vetaa (11 أبريل 2011)

*ناااااااااصحه يا اوختى
هبقى اقوله بقى انك نزلتى الموضوع دة
وتطبقيه حرف حرف مش كلمه كلمه ههههه

شطورة اختى يا ناس 
وعلشان تعرفى كرم اخلاقى تقييم اهو
*


----------



## twety (12 أبريل 2011)

+Bent El3dra+ قال:


> *يا واااااااااااااااد انت هههههههههه
> بس فى حاجات فكرينى اقولك تأكدى عليها ههههههههه
> انا لسة بدرى عشان اقولك النتيجة
> موضوع جميل ياحبوبتى
> ...



*اى خدمه يا حبوبتى
خلاص لنا لقاء وهفكررررك اكيد :new8:

غمضى عينك بس وربنا يدبر براحته 

ميرسى يا بنوتى :t4:
*


----------



## twety (22 يونيو 2011)

bob قال:


> *موضوع رائع بجد
> انا راي هو ده الكلام اللي ياكل عيش
> شكرا تويتي*



*ميرسى يا بوبو
شكررررررا لتشجعيك

:smil6:
*


----------



## lovely dove (22 يونيو 2011)

ياواد ياواد حلوين النصايح دي 
بس ياتري هنعرف نمشي بيهم الله واعلم
 التجربه علي ارض الواقع بقي خير دليل وابقي قوليلنا علي النتيجه ​


----------



## هشام المهندس (22 يونيو 2011)

يارب ياساتر
انا دخلت الموضوع ياجماعه
 ليكون حد خالع راسو ولا حاجه

الموضوع اكثر من رائع اكيد بالنصائح البسيطه اللتي ممكن تحقيقها 
واحب ان اضيف شىء بسيط بمشاركتي 
لاتنسي ابدا المقوله الشهيره

خلف كل عظيم ... امراه


----------



## tota bent elmaseh (22 يونيو 2011)

كلام جميل كلام معقول ما اقدرش اقول حاجه عنه

جميل ياتويتى ياقمرتى ياعسلتى

هااجرب فى المستقبل
​


----------



## +Nevena+ (22 يونيو 2011)

ايه الروعه دي يا تويتي

يالا بقي جربي انتي الاول وتعالي قولنا علي النتيجه


----------



## marmora jesus (22 يونيو 2011)

يالهوي كل ده ؟؟؟؟
يابنتي هو هيبقي متيم غصب عنه اصلا مش بمزاجه
ومن غير ما اعمل حاجة 
غصب واقتدار من الاخر
انا لو عملت كل ده هو هيعمل ايه ان شاء الله يعني​


----------



## elamer1000 (23 يونيو 2011)

*هههههههههههههههههههههه*

*يارب الكلام يبقى افعال*

*يارب ارزقنى بواحدة تعمل كده وماتطلعش عينى*

*موضوع حلو خالص*

*+++*​


----------



## marmora jesus (23 يونيو 2011)

elamer1000 قال:


> *هههههههههههههههههههههه*
> 
> *يارب الكلام يبقى افعال*
> 
> ...




بص يا عم انت
لو عمايلك حلوة يبقي هتلاقي اللي تعمل معاك كده
لو عمايلك سودة يبقي اضمن انها هتطلع عينيك :act23:
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## elamer1000 (23 يونيو 2011)

marmora jesus قال:


> بص يا عم انت
> لو عمايلك حلوة يبقي هتلاقي اللي تعمل معاك كده
> لو عمايلك سودة يبقي اضمن انها هتطلع عينيك :act23:
> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه​



*ههههههههههههههههههههه

لا الحمد لله الواحد زى الفل

وبدعوات ماماتى

ربنا يبعد عنا الغلسين

+++
*​


----------



## marmora jesus (23 يونيو 2011)

elamer1000 قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> لا الحمد لله الواحد زى الفل
> 
> ...




ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
مش مرتاحة لدعوتك دي يا عم انت​


----------



## النهيسى (5 يوليو 2011)

موضوع فى منتهى الروعه
شكرا جدا
سلام المسيح


----------



## Thunder Coptic (12 يوليو 2011)

اللة ينور عليكى هو دا الكلام ربنا يسمع منك ويبعتلى واحدة تعمل الكلام دا
مش واحدة تنكد عليا عيشتى


----------

